# "Your dog is a girl". "He has a ___". "Nope, he's a girl"



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

*"Your dog is a girl". "He has a ___". "Nope, he's a girl"*

Funny little story for anyone bored...

I had a college girl my age approach me at Petsmart today and tell me that Rocky was a girl.

The girl walked up and without saying a word to me, tried to grab Rocky's face in both hands. I am no longer nice to people like this and I immediately blocked her (which made the situation awkward with her hands so close to my crotch!) and said "Would you please ask to pet my dog before you grabbed his face?"

SHe said "I have a GSD and I grab his face all the time. Is something wrong with yours? She is really small."

I told her Rocky was 70 pounds and that the breed standard is not much bigger than that, to which she replied "MY gsd was easily 110 pounds. That is what the males are supposed to be. Yours is smaller than a female should be. In fact, I think it is a girl. She is too skinny. The face and legs and body are feminine." I pointed out his penis and she said "He is probably a hermaphrodite".

I guessed that meant half girl/half boy and just looked at the girl for a second and then walked away. IN the past I would have probably told her to eff off, but as I am on this forum longer and longer, and hear more and more stories about dumb people, idiots offend me less and less.

Not to say I wasn't offended. How dare this stranger walk up and call my dog skinny, a hermaphrodite, and then insist he was a she??

It was my lucky day, because just when she walked by again with her "german shepherd" she had picked up from the groomers I found the 97 CENT bones. 97 CENT bones. 97 CENT bones. Need I say it again? I was completely distracted, and SUPER excited, and completely forgot to tell that dumb girl that her OBESE yellow lab/great dane/mastiff mutt mix was NOT a "german shepherd". Its ears didn't even stand up to give her somewhat of an impression that it could be one! She even had the nerve to point at him and say "see?" as she walked by. 

*SIGH* *sigh* *SIGH* *sigh* Anyone with a dog thinks they are an expert on every dog.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm going to guess she doesn't get a lot of dates.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> The girl walked up and without saying a word to me, tried to grab Rocky's face in both hands.


WHY WHY WHY do people insist on doing this!?!??!????

I think it's the absolutely dumbest thing to do! 

Untamed and Uncut: Attack Dog Bites Reporter - YouTube

The dog was CLEARLY uncomfortable in the above video... watch the ears, the tongue flicking. 

Common sense is dead


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

the nerve of some people!!! I think i'd know my dog was a he or she thank you very much and would it really matter that much is he turned out to be a she in the wrong body?! NO because they're still a dog that i dont intend on breeding!!! blah! I try and learn as much as i can about dogs. Always been that way. But the last time i had a so called expert tell me that my dog wasnt what i know them to be, i blew up. Stupid people infuriate me.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

What a crazy person. The NERVE indeed.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think it is great that you kept your cool. Sometimes I think that people must think GSD owners are more dangerous than the dogs with some of the responses I hear about. Why in the world would you blow up at someone with less intelligence or knowledge or common sense than yourself? If they are unintelligent, than blowing up at them not only is pointless, but it makes you a bully. 

If someone tries to do something dangerous with your dog, inform them ok, in the least block them from access, but get angry? Just consider the source. Not too bright, shake your head, and move on.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

e.rigby said:


> WHY WHY WHY do people insist on doing this!?!??!????
> 
> I think it's the absolutely dumbest thing to do!
> 
> ...


 

OMG okay. watching that video you can SEE very obviously EVERYTHING that was warning signals and everything the reporter did wrong. 

Patting the dog on his head like that. The dog kept his ear down in a tense position, not the usual relaxed i love attention we see our dogs do. He kept watching the reporter more closely than he should have been had the reporter been handling him properly. Flicking his tongue. Reporter moves to put both hands on either side of the dogs throat and rises up as he does so, dog becomes obviously more tense. Reporter leans in probably thinking this dog is cuddly despite being a working dog and the dog after having given clear warnings from the start he wasnt comfortable with this stranger leaning over him and getting closer and closer, snapped and went for it since the warnings were missed. The officer did right by not only yanking the dog back from causing further damage but by blocking with his hand. You can see how the dog keeps watching the reporter tensely even after he's pulled away. 

I dont pat the head of a dog i dont know. Plain and simple thats just stupid. You dont know if the dog is going to be okay with that. Some are perfectly fine with that and adore whatever attention you give them while others view it as a threat! However, the officer did fail to notice his dog was becoming more and more tense. Had he noticed (i understand they're new to each other so he gets SOME slack there as he's learning to read a new dog), he could have prevented the whole incident by asking the reporter to keep his distance and not do the head pats and then going in for doggie kisses. He certainly got kissed!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oh and i always loved that "But i do it to my dog all the time and they're fine with it" line. Yeah but this is MY dog, not yours. Why would you do that to a dog you dont know?!?!?! ARG!!


----------



## Tammy GSD (Dec 26, 2010)

OH, if only there was a little pill to fix stupid, lol.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> OMG okay. watching that video you can SEE very obviously EVERYTHING that was warning signals and everything the reporter did wrong.
> 
> Patting the dog on his head like that. The dog kept his ear down in a tense position, not the usual relaxed i love attention we see our dogs do. He kept watching the reporter more closely than he should have been had the reporter been handling him properly. Flicking his tongue. Reporter moves to put both hands on either side of the dogs throat and rises up as he does so, dog becomes obviously more tense. Reporter leans in probably thinking this dog is cuddly despite being a working dog and the dog after having given clear warnings from the start he wasnt comfortable with this stranger leaning over him and getting closer and closer, snapped and went for it since the warnings were missed. *The officer did right by not only yanking the dog back from causing further damage but by blocking with his hand. *You can see how the dog keeps watching the reporter tensely even after he's pulled away.
> 
> I dont pat the head of a dog i dont know. Plain and simple thats just stupid. You dont know if the dog is going to be okay with that. Some are perfectly fine with that and adore whatever attention you give them while others view it as a threat! However, the officer did fail to notice his dog was becoming more and more tense. Had he noticed (i understand they're new to each other so he gets SOME slack there as he's learning to read a new dog), he could have prevented the whole incident by asking the reporter to keep his distance and not do the head pats and then going in for doggie kisses. He certainly got kissed!


I actually think the officer should have read his dog better. I mean I know that the reporter is stupid, clearly. But you can't expect a "normal" person to read those signs. His handler should have it coming from a mile away and pulled him back. Just my 2 cents


----------



## annie (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow, well done for keeping your cool!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You know. Keeping the dog out of Petsmart may be the way to go. I have met more looonies in there.............


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

maybe someone needs to tell her about the birds and the bees. and the doggies? 
Makes me think of that little boy from the movie "Kindergarten Cop"


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I thought the cop in the vid did not have the dog very long, yeah I thought he dropped the ball as well in not protecting the reporter from his own foolishness. We would be so sued if that happened with one of our dogs. Right or wrong.

Had Babsy at the vet this morning, some lady a patron, not staff pet her on top of the head when she sniffed her. But Babs is ok with that, so I let it be. I suppose my allowing my dog to get close enough to nose her is in some ways allowing them to pet the dog. 

The vet tech started to draw blood, and Babsy is reaching around to nose her. I told her it would pinch like she can understand that. But then the vet tech, stopped and pet her all over the head saying she should at least say hi before doing something rude. Babsy was fine with her taking blood out of her leg. 

I have never had anyone take my dog by the cheeks. I would consider that a much more aggressive move, and while the law might be unreasonable, I would not hold it against a dog if they reacted to that from a perfect stranger.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> You know. Keeping the dog out of Petsmart may be the way to go. I have met more looonies in there.............


I wonder if there are pictures of Petsmart people like the pictures of Walmart customers. :crazy:


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Tammy GSD said:


> OH, if only there was a little pill to fix stupid, lol.


There is: It's a .38 caliber euthanasia pill. Instant lead poisoning.

Just kidding of course


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> OMG okay. watching that video you can SEE very obviously EVERYTHING that was warning signals and everything the reporter did wrong.
> 
> Patting the dog on his head like that. The dog kept his ear down in a tense position, not the usual relaxed i love attention we see our dogs do. He kept watching the reporter more closely than he should have been had the reporter been handling him properly. Flicking his tongue. Reporter moves to put both hands on either side of the dogs throat and rises up as he does so, dog becomes obviously more tense. Reporter leans in probably thinking this dog is cuddly despite being a working dog and the dog after having given clear warnings from the start he wasnt comfortable with this stranger leaning over him and getting closer and closer, snapped and went for it since the warnings were missed. The officer did right by not only yanking the dog back from causing further damage but by blocking with his hand. You can see how the dog keeps watching the reporter tensely even after he's pulled away.
> 
> I dont pat the head of a dog i dont know. Plain and simple thats just stupid. You dont know if the dog is going to be okay with that. Some are perfectly fine with that and adore whatever attention you give them while others view it as a threat! However, the officer did fail to notice his dog was becoming more and more tense. Had he noticed *(i understand they're new to each other so he gets SOME slack there as he's learning to read a new dog*), he could have prevented the whole incident by asking the reporter to keep his distance and not do the head pats and then going in for doggie kisses. He certainly got kissed!





Danielle609 said:


> I actually think the officer should have read his dog better. I mean I know that the reporter is stupid, clearly. But you can't expect a "normal" person to read those signs. His handler should have it coming from a mile away and pulled him back. Just my 2 cents


 
the officer was still getting to know the dog. They hadnt been partnered very long. You never know how a new dog is going to react and not having the dog very long, yes, he could have read the situation better and prevented the whole incident. He was still learning the dog and probably didnt notice the signs. No excuse but still. Things happen.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Why didn't that cop get the report out of there while the dog was doing all that signaling?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I would have grabbed one of the dog books in the store and pointed out what a GSD is supposed to look like!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Stupidity should hurt.


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

That is utterly ridiculous! Glad you kept your cool and ignored this person.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Josie/Zeus said:


> Stupidity should hurt.


Then there would be a lot of pain in the world.


----------



## prophecy (May 29, 2008)

e.rigby said:


> WHY WHY WHY do people insist on doing this!?!??!????
> 
> I think it's the absolutely dumbest thing to do!
> 
> ...


The K9 officer needs to learn to read body language better. The dog was obviously uneasy.Licking lips,ducking down,ears low,and eyes darting. I could tell the dog was near his threshold,BEFORE the reporter made the final mistake.NEVER pet a dog you don't know,like that reporter did! Pet on the chest after you was if it is ok.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

This story was hilarious- Thyanks for sharing. 

Once at a Petsmart I had an employee come over and tell me how gorgeous my malinois was. Of course I had my LONG HAIRED GSD with me. I gave her a look and said "shes a German Shepherd" (now i know not alot of people have seen a LH GSD) and the girl said "really. it looks just like a pictures of a Malinbois" REALLY what picture was that, a long haired Malinois????? Maybe if she had said Tervuren I would have gotten it. I dont know. I just walked away shaking my head.

But your story is better. You poor dog got called anorexic, dwarf and hermaphrodite all in one go. Thats pretty classic.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

ugh. man. sometimes i hate petsmart. well..more often then not 

when that happens to me i get a nice good fake smile on (and it LOOKS fake) and i get a nice good condenscending voice on and i just got "yeah, yeah, okay".

i can't really stand people touching my dog without asking first too. it's just common knowledge!! RIGHT! i remember being told at 6 years old that you never ever pet a dog you don't ask to pet first! they taught me that in SCHOOL. so that would have been it right there-i don't think she would have had a chance to say anything else lol


----------

